# Pronature Holistic



## Chenille (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi, my boy Ryan is about four months old. Recently I was planning to change his kibbles and the people in selling pet supplies suggested me this Pronature Holistic. After that I found out this is an adult kibbles. 

Is there any effect for him eating adult kibbles?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Chenille said:


> Is there any effect for him eating adult kibbles?


Often the only difference is the amount you need to feed. Puppies need more calories than adults so you will need to feed more than what is says on the box, unless they have a specific amount mentioned for puppies. With puppies anyways it’s best to follow the dog’s growth and feed accordingly. It’s not wise to feed blindly what the manufacturer says.

Other than that you should be fine.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Go too www.dogfoodanalysis.com
This website discusses brands of dog food. They show Pronatural has 3 puppy formulas.

Read the reviews, then look up their top rated foods. They are rated from 1 to 6


----------



## Chenille (Feb 17, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Often the only difference is the amount you need to feed. Puppies need more calories than adults so you will need to feed more than what is says on the box, unless they have a specific amount mentioned for puppies. With puppies anyways it’s best to follow the dog’s growth and feed accordingly. It’s not wise to feed blindly what the manufacturer says.
> 
> Other than that you should be fine.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## Chenille (Feb 17, 2021)

Michigan Gal said:


> Go too www.dogfoodanalysis.com
> This website discusses brands of dog food. They show Pronatural has 3 puppy formulas.
> 
> Read the reviews, then look up their top rated foods. They are rated from 1 to 6


thanks for your advice


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

_“Puppies require more calories per pound of their body weight than adult dogs do; they also require higher levels of protein, fat, calcium, phosphorus, and a few more minerals. Feeding them food that is labeled for ‘adult maintenance’ will leave them nutritionally deficient.”_









Puppy Needs New Food! - Whole Dog Journal


Whole Dog Journal‘s mission is to provide dog guardians with in-depth information on dog food, training, behavior, health, and more.




www.whole-dog-journal.com





And for any spoo owners reading this thread:
_
“[A]nimal nutrition experts came to understand that large-breed puppies should receive less calcium than puppies of smaller breeds to prevent their bones from growing too quickly. Excessively fast growth can result in the development of bone and joint abnormalities in large-breed puppies. So, in 2016, AAFCO began to require food makers to explicitly state whether their products contained calcium at an appropriate level for large breed puppies (defined as those pups expected to reach an adult weight of more than 70 pounds).”
_


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you look at the label on a package of puppy food, you will see that the serving size increases by age before eventually dropping again. This is important as it correlates with expected growth rate. You may notice that Ryan is naturally hungrier right before a growth spurt.

Peggy will be two in May, but we still feed her more when she’s hungry, as we’ve found she’s very good at self-regulating. We can trust her appetite.


----------

